
‘The lockdown is causing so many deaths’ – spiked - mrfusion
https://www.spiked-online.com/2020/06/26/the-lockdown-is-causing-so-many-deaths/
======
coder4life
Not many numbers involved, so I can't take this article seriously. I looked up
this Doctor. See for yourself:

[https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Malcolm_Kendrick](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Malcolm_Kendrick)

Here's an easy way to determine spread and increased severity:

Deaths recorded this month last year / million population

vs.

Deaths recorded this month / million population

Of course you'd have to be a month off because these things don't always
bubble up quickly, and people are found dead in their home after having been
there a week

You could get tricky with it, and filter out obvious non-viral deaths -
murder/suicide, car accidents, drug overdoses.

